# Function dimension interplay



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi! :lemmings_by_mirz123

I been thinking it might work something like this. I be taking IEI for this example. 
So person walk around or doing stuff and faces a challenge or problem that need cognitive assistance. It is mainly your lead function Ni that recognize the problem and start the processes of solving it. Its that which make the person notified.

Now lead and demo, both 4d, work in a tandem finding the first judgement/solution to this problem. In this case something like I hate money. I think it might be just so that unless something needs do be done most people just stop here and continue with their life. So basically lead and demo function is the very base who you are. 

Next step is some kind of practical solution to this problem. This is when the creative get connected in and draw energy from the ignoring. I think the solution of Fe from IEI actually have elements of Ne in it but just for the purpose of flushing out the Fe. This 3d ring create an answer to the solution of the problem.

Now, where this plan might fail is with the 2 last one, Ti and Si (2d) and later Se and Te (1d). 

So the 2D ring might get connected in at some point basically used as metaphor and language. As illustrate the point already made. This is even more 'creative' and lose then the 2d ring and is on the borderline of being relevant or just illustrative language. 

The last ring get to fill out the blanks in this solution almost just fantasy, we do not really create anything here but just recall from memory. We do not use these functions that in any sense make them justice as a cognitive function. These are tools that fit into the rest of the solution. At this point the cognitive circle is complete and the information outflow does not contain the full spectrum. This is what it means to fully metabolize information before acting on it. Also I been thinking if not dual interaction can co-metabolize the same information and strengthen the weak parts and also conflict change the purpose of the solution in the first place by working from the opposite direction and also get a solution to the problem but that it almost always is a different one. 


*lol x) ope someone can make sense out of it. *


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

I think this model might be the superior one to understand ITR of dual and conflict.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

Demo is for automatic processing and is mainly how we live. Leading is for trying to solve new tasks that we don't already know the answer to.

This is Yermak's take on it: System structure of the psyche | School of System Socionics


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Jeremy8419 said:


> Demo is for automatic processing and is mainly how we live. Leading is for trying to solve new tasks that we don't already know the answer to.
> 
> This is Yermak's take on it: System structure of the psyche | School of System Socionics


im not sure it is entirely the same thing. demo is just that, demonstrative and without eyes but working tireless for the lead.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

Captain Mclain said:


> im not sure it is entirely the same thing. demo is just that, demonstrative and without eyes but working tireless for the lead.


I've tracked it. In auto-pilot (Vital), I behave similar to Ego of Beta NF's, though I don't have to "try," so it comes across as more genuine and stronger. When in effort of conscious thought, I am in Ego of Delta NF's.

The Id feeds the Ego the information necessary for conscious processing. My Fe-Ni takes in objective ethics and concludes with subjective intuition. These are passed to subjective ethics and objective intuition. When the Ego performs it's job, the information returns to and is stored in the Id for future auto-pilot use.

As IEI, you should be unconsciously forming relationships continuously, as I should be unconsciously processing patterns and rhythms of events.


----------

